# Age  - to be _ years old / to have _ years



## Artrella

Hello!
I've noticed that in Spanish, Italian we say "to have XX years old" while in English and German we say "to be XX years old".  What happens in other languages?
Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

Czech: we use both 
to have is plain: I have X years
to be uses a special construction that is difficult to translate in English: it is X years to me

Jana


----------



## oona003

Hello !
In French, we use to have XX years-old.
I say : J'ai XX ans.
Bye
Oona


----------



## winnie

in Italian we say "to have XX years", we don't append 'old'


----------



## Dalian

In Chinese, we say:
我26岁。
Literally:
I 26 years.
No verb needed.

Dalian


----------



## ayed

We say:
My age 25 years(No verb at all)
I 25 years
His age 25 years


----------



## Whodunit

Dalian said:
			
		

> In Chinese, we say:
> 我26岁。
> Literally:
> I 26 years.
> No verb needed.


Same in Arabic, as far as my grammar knowledge allows it.  
"ana 15 sanawaat [*انا ١٥ سنوات*]" could work, but this one is much better:

Umrii 15 (sanawaat).
*.(عمري ١٥ (سنوات*

*15* = chamsata_'ashara (chamisŧa'sh in Palenstian Arabic  ) = *خمسة عشر* [_maybe in Palestinian Arabic:_ *خمسطعش*]
(*_* = liaison)


----------



## JLanguage

In Hebrew: 
אני בן 16
 Ani Ben 16

Literally, I son of 16


----------



## Sev

oona003 said:
			
		

> Hello !
> In French, we use to have XX years-old.
> I say : J'ai XX ans.
> Bye
> Oona


J'ai XX ans. Yes, so we don't need the "old".


----------



## Artrella

JLanguage said:
			
		

> In Hebrew:
> אני בן 16
> Ani Ben 16
> 
> Literally, I son of 16


Hi JLanguage...so you use the word "son" or "daughter"? This is really strange for me! Good to know!

As for the "old" we don't use this word in Spanish, but sometimes we say "Tengo 39 años *de edad*"... this is correct, right?

So it seems that Latin-origin languages use the verb "to have" and the rest of the languages , which use verbs, do it with the verb "to be".   Am I right?


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> So it seems that Latin-origin languages use the verb "to have" and the rest of the languages , which use verbs, do it with the verb "to be".   Am I right?



I guess one said "natum 3 a. Chr. n. ebam" (I was born 3 BC), bur I could err.   

a. Chr. n. = ante Christum natum = before Christ('s brith)


----------



## elroy

ayed said:
			
		

> We say:
> My age 25 years(No verb at all)
> I 25 years
> His age 25 years



The verb "is" is understood.  The copula is normally not used in the present tense in Arabic. 

The correct translation is therefore "My age is 25 years."


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Same in Arabic, as far as my grammar knowledge allows it.
> "ana 15 sanawaat [*انا ١٥ سنوات*]"   This is incorrect.  It means "I am 15 years."  Nobody says or writes this. could work, but this one is much better:
> 
> Umrii 15 (sanawaat).
> *.(عمري ١٥ (سنوات*
> 
> *15* = chamsata_'ashara (chamisŧa'sh in Palenstian Arabic  ) = *خمسة عشر* [_maybe in Palestinian Arabic:_ *خمسطعش*]
> (*_* = liaison)



See above...


----------



## Saqui

*To have* in French and Spanish:

J'ai 25 ans - Tengo 25 años. (for example)

*To be * in English
I'm 25 years.


----------



## elroy

JLanguage said:
			
		

> In Hebrew:
> אני בן 16
> Ani Ben 16
> 
> Literally, I son of 16



Again, the copula - as well as the indefinite article - is understood. 

The _literal _ translation is "I am a son of 16 (years)."


			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi JLanguage...so you use the word "son" or "daughter"? This is really strange for me! Good to know!



Yes, this is correct.  The question "How old are you?" would literally translate as "The son/daughter of how many (years) are you?"


> As for the "old" we don't use this word in Spanish, but sometimes we say "Tengo 39 años *de edad*"... this is correct, right?



Sounds ok to me.  But I'm not a native speaker. 


> So it seems that Latin-origin languages use the verb "to have" and the rest of the languages , which use verbs, do it with the verb "to be".   Am I right?



Pretty much - at least for the languages I know how to say it in.

A comment on literal translations:

A "literal translation" is not one that matches up every word in one language with a corresponding word in another, rigidly maintaining the number of words and excluding any missing grammatical elements in the original language that are necessary in the target language.

A literal translation is simply one that rigidly translates the words/sentences/ideas from one language, *adapting them as necessary to the structure of the target language*, without necessarily translating the intended meaning of the words.

It pays no attention to transferring meaning or intention, but definitely adheres to the grammar, structure, and syntax of the target language.  It focuses on words - and words need structure.

That said, a literal translation of "عمري 20 سنة" is "My age *is * 20 years," even though Arabic does not use the copula in this case.  A non-literal translation that is more interested in the meaning than in just the words is "I am 20 years old."


----------



## JLanguage

elroy said:
			
		

> Again, the copula - as well as the indefinite article - is understood.
> 
> The _literal _translation is "I am a son of 16 (years)."


 
Thanks for the correction.
Odd, how Ayed and I both made the same mistake.


----------



## elroy

Saqui said:
			
		

> *To have* in French and Spanish:
> 
> J'ai 25 ans - Tengo 25 años. (for example)
> 
> *To be * in English
> I'm 25 years *old*.



You can "I'm 25" but not "I'm 25 years."


			
				JLanguage said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction.
> Odd, how Ayed and I both made the same mistake.



Perhaps you were subconsciously influneced by his post - or you were both trying so hard to provide literal translations you went a bit too far.


----------



## remosfan

Greek uses "to be" as well, but e.g. "είμαι 25 χρονών" means "I am of 25 years"


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Same in Arabic, as far as my grammar knowledge allows it.
> "ana 15 sanawaat [*انا ١٥ سنوات*]" could work, but this one is much better:
> 
> Umrii 15 (sanawaat).
> *.(عمري ١٥ (سنوات*
> 
> *15* = chamsata_'ashara (chamisŧa'sh in Palenstian Arabic  ) = *خمسة عشر* [_maybe in Palestinian Arabic:_ *خمسطعش*]
> (*_* = liaison)



I just realized that there was a mistake in your translation.

15 years = *١٥ سنة   NOT  سنوات*

For 1 you use the singular form.
For 2 you use the dual form.
For 3-10 you use the plural form.
For 11+ you use the singular form!


----------



## Saqui

elroy said:
			
		

> You can "I'm 25" but not "I'm 25 years."


 
Oops...
Of course Elroy. I was just cruising through the posts and had to return to a rush job! I was obviously distracted!


----------



## Lancel0t

In Filipino we say "ako ay dalawampu't limang taong gulang" or "ako ay veinte cinco anos" both means I am 25 years old


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> For 11+ you use the singular form!



First of all, thanks for your correction as usual.   

That was the point I didn't get at all, and I still don't get it it.    Then your literal translation should actually be "I 15 year", shouldn't it???


			
				elroy said:
			
		

> You can *say* "I'm 25" but not "I'm 25 years."



Yet you can say that in German.    "Alter?" — "Ich bin 25 Jahre."    Rarely said, although you can hear it.


----------



## panjandrum

In BE it would be unusual to say anything after the number - certainly in answer to a question:
How old are you?
*I am 21*.
How old is J?
*She is five and a half.*

If I was introducing myself orally, I would say the same "*I am 21*...."

If I was introducing myself in writing I would say "*I am 21 years old*, but sometimes I lie about my age..."


----------



## elroy

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> In Filipino we say "ako ay dalawampu't limang taong gulang" or "ako ay veinte cinco anos" both means I am 25 years old



But is the verb used "to have" or "to be"?


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> First of all, thanks for your correction as usual.
> 
> That was the point I didn't get at all, and I still don't get it it.


You _always _ use the singular form when the number is 11 or higher.  If you'd like more examples I'll be happy to give them to you.


> Then your literal translation should actually be "I 15 year", shouldn't it???
> What's there to get?  The rule is very simple and reliable.



No - the literal translation is still "My age is 15 years."  Please read my post about literal translations. (#17)


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Yet you can say that in German.    "Alter?" — "Ich bin 25 Jahre."    Rarely said, although you can hear it.



Interesting.  And thanks for correcting my typo.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> But is the verb used "to have" or "to be"?



"to have".   

Let me suggest the following literal translations: (may = to have)

"Ako ay dalawampu't limang taong gulang"
I have twenty five years old.

"Ako ay veinte cinco anos"
I have twenty five years.

BTW, Lacel0t, where's the difference between them? The second one looks very Spanish or Catalan to me.


----------



## elroy

panjandrum said:
			
		

> In BE it would be unusual to say anything after the number - certainly in answer to a question:
> How old are you?
> *I am 21*.
> How old is J?
> *She is five and a half.*
> 
> If I was introducing myself orally, I would say the same "*I am 21*...."
> 
> If I was introducing myself in writing I would say "*I am 21 years old*, but sometimes I lie about my age..."


Of course you wouldn't say anything after the number in answer to a question.  That goes for American English, and probably most other languages as well.

In the following situations, you most likely wouldn't say the parts in red.

-Where were you born?
-I was born in Ireland.

-How many brothers do you have?
-I have six brothers.

It's the same idea.

So you're older than 21 then, are you? 



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Either.
> 
> Let me suggest the following literal translations: (may = to have)
> 
> "Ako ay dalawampu't limang taong gulang"
> I have twenty five years old.
> 
> "Ako ay veinte cinco anos"
> I have twenty five years.
> 
> BTW, Lacel0t, where's the difference between them? The second one looks very Spanish or Catalan to me.


According to your translations, they're both "to have."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> According to your translations, they're both "to have."



Yes, sorry. I just realized it. So let me delete "either".


----------



## Samaruc

In Valencian-Catalan, the most common way is:

Tinc X anys -> I-have X years


----------



## Artrella

So it seems is a feature of the Latin-origin languages...


----------



## Vanda

Portuguese:
I have XX years.


----------



## ALOV

In Dutch we use 'to be', like in English and German:

ik ben 27 = ik ben 27 jaar = ik ben 27 jaar oud (rare)

It seems that german languages use 'to be', roman languages 'to have' and slavic both, or not?

Bye!


----------



## alya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Czech: we use both
> to have is plain: I have X years
> to be uses a special construction that is difficult to translate in English: it is X years to me
> 
> Jana



That second one is very similar to the Russian construction:
_Mne 24 goda._ (transliterated)
To-me [it is] 24 years. 

Like in Hebrew and Arabic, the "is" is implied. Still, I wouldn't consider this an instance of using "to be" to express age because I am not saying "I am" anything. For example, in English, I could say "I am 24, black-haired and bilingual." In Russian, I would have to make this two separate sentenses: "To me it is 24 years. I am black-haired and bilingual." Do you see my point?


----------



## MarX

Artrella said:


> Hello!
> I've noticed that in Spanish, Italian we say "to have XX years old" while in English and German we say "to be XX years old".  What happens in other languages?
> Thanks!


In Indonesian we use neither of them.

I'm XX years old
=*Saya XX tahun*
_lit. I XX year (not years!)_

How old are you?
*= YY umur berapa?*
_lit. YY age how-many?_ (In other threads I explained how various ways there are for Indonesians to say "you".)


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Ako ay tatlumpong (30) taong gulang. (I am 30 years old)


----------



## MarX

Thanks blue_jewel!

Does *ay* means _to be_ in Tagalog?


----------



## bb3ca201

Gaelic uses "to be"; EG "*Tha* mi deich bliadhna a dh'aois" (Lit. "I am ten years of age")


----------



## valdo

In Latvian we can say it both ways:

Man ir 30 gadu 
Es esmu 30 gadu vecs


----------



## blue_jewel

MarX said:


> Thanks blue_jewel!
> 
> Does *ay* means _to be_ in Tagalog?


 
We don't use _to be_ or _to have._

Our translation above is a literal translation of "I am 30 years old"

It's Ako/_*I* _ay/_*am *_tatlumpong/_*30 *_taong/_*years* _gulang/_*old*._ 

So "ay" stands as a verb in the sentence.


----------



## Ellen89

In Swedish we say "Jag är XX år" (I am XX years)


----------



## Hakro

Several possibilities in *Finnish*:

Olen 64 vuotta vanha (literally: I am 64 years old)
Olen 64 vuoden ikäinen (literally: I am aged of 64 years)
Olen 64-vuotias (literally: I am aged 64; note that "64-vuotias" is a compound word and it's an adjective)
Colloquially:
Olen 64
Olen 64 vuotta
Olen 64 vee (v = vuotta = years)


----------



## Piotr_WRF

In Polish we use_ to have_:

Mam x lat. (_Mam_ meaning _I have_.)
I am x years old.


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*

мне ... год (mne ... god) (1, 21, 31, etc.)
мне ... года (mne ... góda) (2-4, 22-24, 32-34, etc.)
мне ... лет (mne ... let) (5-20, 25-30, 35-40, etc.)

*год* (god) - nominative, singular form  - year (masculine), so один год - odín god
*года* (góda) - genitive, singular
*лет* (let) - genitive plural of "лето" (léto) - literally: "summer", so literally 5 лет (пять лет - pjat' let) means "five summers"

---
_Literally: мне (mne) - (to) me ..., there is no verb in this expression, "to be" is omitted. Even in the expression "I have...", "you have...", the verb "иметь" (imét') is seldom used, so we say "у меня (есть)..." (u menyá yest') - to me is ... when we want to say "I have..."_


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: Аз съм на 30 години. (Az sam na 30 godini) - lit. "I am at 30 years".
Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: Ja imam 30 godina. - lit. "I have 30 years". I'm not sure whether there are other ways of expressing it besides this which is very common.


----------



## phosphore

Jana337 said:


> Czech: we use both
> to have is plain: I have X years
> to be uses a special construction that is difficult to translate in English: it is X years to me
> 
> Jana


 
Same in Serbian. Normally, we use "have" but "to be" or "to be old" are also possible (grammatically correct but used only in specific situations). However, pro-dropping, free word order and especially the case agreement with numbers complicate pretty much the situation so there is no simple formula.

Koliko imaš godina? [how-many have-2.p.sg-familiar of-years]

Ima godinu dana. [has a-year of-days]
Imam 2 (22, 32, 42...), 3 (23, 33...), 4 (24, 34...) godine. [I-have 2, 3, 4 of-years]
Imam 5-20 (25-30, 35-40...) godina. [I-have 5-20 of-years]
Imam 21 (31, 41...) godinu. [I-have 21 year]

This is the normal formula.

or

Koliko ti je godina? [how-many to-you-familiar is of-years]

20, 21, 25-29 mi je godina. [20 to-me is of-years]
22, 23, 24 su mi godine. [22 are to-me of-years]

This formula, if ever, would be used rather in another word order.

Meni je 20, 21, 25-29 godina. [to-me-focus is 20 of-years]
Meni su 22, 23, 24 godine. [to-me-focus are 22 of-years]

or

Koliko si star? [how-many are-2.p.sg-familiar old]

Star je godinu dana. [old is a-year of-days]
Star sam 2, 3, 4 godine. [old am 2, 3, 4 of-years]
Star sam 5-20 godina. [old am 5-20 of-years]

This formula is more likely to be heard that the previous one.

Alright, I was just showing off.


----------



## Orlin

phosphore said:


> However, pro-dropping, free word order and especially the case agreement with numbers complicate pretty much the situation so there is no simple formula.


 
Pro-dropping and free word order can be avoided to some extent by a foreigner who has difficulties (for obvious reasons it doen't apply to me but can be difficult for somebody else): why don't you say "Ja imam 30 godina" or "Ja sam star 30 godina" - it's relatively easy - and think only about cases and agreement.


----------



## phosphore

I started replying before you posted your answer. 

But anyway this is actually a really complicated matter. For instance, a normal conversation in Serbian would be:

A: Koliko imaš godina?
B: 30, a ti?
A: (Ja (imam)) 28.

while in French (I suppose) it would be:

A: T'as quel âge ?
B: (J'ai) 30 ans, et toi ?
A: (Moi) J'ai 28 ans.

So we would normally say just the number and in response we could use the pronoun to make the contrast, while a French would probably ommit the verb with the pronoun but would not ommit the word "years" and in response he may even add another pronoun form to make the contrast.

Another situation would be a short presentation in a group of people. The first one to tell who he is, supposing that they have name tags on their shirts so they're not telling their names first, may say:

A: Imam 30 godina i...

and the following may say:

B: Ja imam 28 godina i...

but otherwise the form without the pronoun is the default one. But anyway, this is not anymore related to the initial question which was whether we use "to be" or "to have" to tell the age.


----------



## Rallino

*In Turkish:*

*25 yaşındayım = [I am at the age of 25]*


----------



## Zsanna

Rallino, all that in one word? (Wow.)

So it is time for the Hungarian: we don't use our verb _*to have*_ (that we use hardly ever, not even to express possession), we use _*to be*_ but even that sparingly because it is only used in the 1st and 2nd persons to express age.

20 éves vagyok. Word by word: _20 yeary am_.
20 éves. -> _20 yeary_. (No personal pronoun or verb expressed - but understood in the 3rd person singular.) 
In the plural "yeary" gets the plural:
20 évesek vagyunk. 20 yearies [we] are.
20 évesek. 20 yearies [they are].

I know that this "yeary/yearies" sounds silly in English but if I put it properly in English, it disappears what happens in Hungarian.


----------



## DBlomgren

In Lingala (spoken in central Africa) you say "kozala na mbula XX"

_Kozala na = to have_, but note that:
_kozala = to be_
_na = with_ (etc.)
So "kozala na" breaks down to "to be with".

Nazala na mbula tuku minei na sambo.
I have year(s) 47. = I'm 47 years old.


----------

